# mantain word in the search



## susez

It is possible mantain the word in the field when the form is sent?

In this way if a word isnt find we can correct instead of start retyping.


----------



## VenusEnvy

susez said:
			
		

> It is possible to keep  the word in the field when the form is sent?
> 
> This way, if a word isn't found, we can correct it  instead of start retyping.



Susez: Can you rephrase your question? I don't understand what you are talking about.


----------



## garryknight

I think susez is saying that after you type a phrase into the search box then click the Go button (or press Enter, or whatever) that the phrase disappears from the box when the search begins. susez would like it better if each time you go back to the search box it contains the previous search term. If I understand this correctly then it seems to me that to do a new search you'd always have to delete the previous search term. What do others think?


----------



## lsp

garryknight said:
			
		

> I think susez is saying that after you type a phrase into the search box then click the Go button (or press Enter, or whatever) that the phrase disappears from the box when the search begins. susez would like it better if each time you go back to the search box it contains the previous search term. If I understand this correctly then it seems to me that to do a new search you'd always have to delete the previous search term. What do others think?


It is possible to code the text field to remain populated with the previous term but still, when the cursor is placed in it again, it defaults to highlighting the whole word so you can just begin typing and it will clear and type the new term. If you want to make a correction, instead, you have to move the cursor to the exact spot and change only the letter(s) you need to correct.


----------



## garryknight

If I wanted to do multiple searches on (or including) the same term, I'd make sure I copied it to the clipboard first; that way I can paste it as many times as I like.


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> It is possible to code the text field to remain populated with the previous term



Please teach me how.  It's not "save search preferences" in Advanced search.
What is your secret?

grazie
Cuciu


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Please teach me how.  It's not "save search preferences" in Advanced search.
> What is your secret?
> 
> grazie
> Cuciu


I don't mean the user can do it. A developer could do it on the back end if Mike wanted to change the out-of-the-box (OOTB) functionality. Sorry, no tricks up my sleeve!


----------



## cuchuflete

lsp said:
			
		

> I don't mean the user can do it. A developer could do it on the back end if Mike wanted to change the out-of-the-box (OOTB) functionality. Sorry, no tricks up my sleeve!



Aha...Yes, of course you are correct.  Having spent many years in software development, I used to ask the users who requested these "little" feature changes how important it was for them.  If they said it was critical, I provided a T&M quote, and usually the importance diminished rapidly.

I like Garry's workaround.  It's easy, it's free, and it doesn't require making this configurable to suit two very distinct, contrary usage scenarios.

I'll have a look at the Vbulletin features wish-list to see if this is on it.
That list is hundreds of pages long, and growing.

grazie,
Cuciu


----------



## susez

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Susez: Can you rephrase your question? I don't understand what you are talking about.



First of all sorry about my english!!  Maybe I will firm as you VenusEnvy.

I think the Isp's idea would be perfect.


> It is possible to code the text field to remain populated with the previous term but still, when the cursor is placed in it again, it defaults to highlighting the whole word so you can just begin typing and it will clear and type the new term. If you want to make a correction, instead, you have to move the cursor to the exact spot and change only the letter(s) you need to correct.


----------



## supercrom

susez said:
			
		

> First of all*, *sorry about my English!!  Maybe I should firm sign as you do, VenusEnvy.


*CROM*


----------



## Benjy

i don't know about you but if i perform a search then go back when i click on the search drop down it still has the last thing i searched in it :s


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> i don't know about you but if i perform a search then go back when i click on the search drop down it still has the last thing i searched in it :s



Ben-
I use three different browsers, and I've noticed that sometimes the box is still populated with the original data, and sometimes it's wiped clean...I'll see if I can find the browser that leaves things alone and report back.
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

both firefox (1.01) and ie (6.0) seem to do the trick for me.


----------



## cuchuflete

Fascinating code!  I just tried a search for  

Firefox (1.01) and 'found' this thread.   In the page displaying the thread name, I clicked search, and the box was empty.  I hit "back", then "search", and of course the data was still there.  This is with Firefox (1.0).  The data appears tied to the page display, and not the search function itself.  Explorer 5.2 for Mac skips the quick search, and goes right to advanced search!  Help!


----------



## cuchuflete

Safari behaves just as Firefox.


----------



## mkellogg

I think susez was asking about the main dictionaries, not the forum search here.

Susez,
It would be a little difficult to set up.  One suggestion that I do have, is to install the toolbar in your web browser.  With the toolbar the word stays in the box like you want it to!

Mike


----------



## susez

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I think susez was asking about the main dictionaries, not the forum search here.
> 
> Susez,
> It would be a little difficult to set up.  One suggestion that I do have, is to install the toolbar in your web browser.  With the toolbar the word stays in the box like you want it to!
> 
> Mike



You are right mkellogg. The toolbar is a solution, but I prefer don't have a new bar only for the translations.


----------

